# dpi grid fix?



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry for the new thread. i swear there is one for this somewhere, but when i search "dpi" i get zero results

first, is there any way to fix the issue where the homescreen grid is messed up with dpi 120 or 132? icons are off the screen, and that blue border is also off the screen

second... easy way to fix market compatibility with these dpi

hptouchpad running official cm9 04/12 nightly


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

2 weeks


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> 2 weeks


That seems to be a common answer from you. But I don't recall asking for any kind of time-frame....

Did you happen to change to an alternate DPI? and if so, how did you work around this issue?
I found using Nova launcher seems to work, however trechbucket (sp?) is smoother imo.
(You claim to be a "scener making cracks daily" in other threads) Do you have any knowledge?

I appreciate what the devs have done and are doing here. This post is in no way showing impatience, or lack of respect. I am merely asking the community for a little help finding information, that I am sure has been posted here before. So if you are about done, please back away and let the contributing community assist.


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not certain what you mean about Trebuchet running smoother, Nova is like buttah for me.

But seriously, the DPI issues with Trebuchet and the icon grid made me switch to Nova, and it has gotten better with updates. You can specify spacing between icons, and do little things like determine if there is any indentation along the edges of the screen. Perfectly retaining the relative locations of all icons & widgets when rotating between portrait and landscape, without losing a column of icons is one of the many reasons I switched to Nova and uninstalled Trebuchet.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

There are no DPI issues with Trebuchet. It is behaving like it should. It's been explained that launchers like Nova use a messy DPI hack to resize the grid accordingly. The easiest fix for 120 DPI is to use the 120 DPI update zip from CM team, since it also replaces Trebuchet with a one that has a proper grid at 120 DPI.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> There are no DPI issues with Trebuchet. It is behaving like it should. It's been explained that launchers like Nova use a messy DPI hack to resize the grid accordingly. The easiest fix for 120 DPI is to use the 120 DPI update zip from CM team, since it also replaces Trebuchet with a one that has a proper grid at 120 DPI.


Now see, that wasn't so hard was it.


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> There are no DPI issues with Trebuchet. It is behaving like it should. It's been explained that launchers like Nova use a messy DPI hack to resize the grid accordingly. The easiest fix for 120 DPI is to use the 120 DPI update zip from CM team, since it also replaces Trebuchet with a one that has a proper grid at 120 DPI.


Thank you for the information.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

well look here. I'm guessing you are referencing to the download on this page.

I was just having a problem with searching for 3 letter/digit terms.  such as 120 or DPI
but Trebuchet brought me there.

Once again, thanks for the help...I felt like I was bashing my head against a wall. I knew the info was right there in front of me, but for some reason I couldn't reach it.

Thanks Gamer765


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

gamer765 said:


> There are no DPI issues with Trebuchet. It is behaving like it should. It's been explained that launchers like Nova use a messy DPI hack to resize the grid accordingly. The easiest fix for 120 DPI is to use the 120 DPI update zip from CM team, since it also replaces Trebuchet with a one that has a proper grid at 120 DPI.


And 132, since that is what the Touchpad actually has? From a programming standpoint, what Nova does to achieve a usable grid may be messy, but from a user's standpoint, it just works. I'm sorry, but when a program that has its primary purpose be to display a grid of icons has icons go off the screen, that is not behaving as it should.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Darthwickett said:


> And 132, since that is what the Touchpad actually has? From a programming standpoint, what Nova does to achieve a usable grid may be messy, but from a user's standpoint, it just works. I'm sorry, but when a program that has its primary purpose be to display a grid of icons has icons go off the screen, that is not behaving as it should.


You clearly don't understand at all, do you? To you, it may seem like its not doing what it should, but its doing exactly what it should.


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

So explain, instead of leaving condescending barely-responses. Out of the box, Trebuchet does not respond well to DPI adjustments, and loses part of the grid off screen if tablet orientation changes. How is that "doing what it should"? If my computer's desktop decided to shift icons off to the top left of my screen so that they were barely visible if my screen resolution were to change, it would be reasonable to assume that there is a problem.

I understand that Trebuchet has to be specifically coded for a specific DPI. But it still has issues with vanishing icons. And then you have issues if you have to change the DPI for some reason (compatibility with some app, or the market, or what have you). So how can you say it is doing what it should, when there are core functionality issues?


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Darthwickett said:


> So explain, instead of leaving condescending barely-responses. Out of the box, Trebuchet does not respond well to DPI adjustments, and loses part of the grid off screen if tablet orientation changes. How is that "doing what it should"? If my computer's desktop decided to shift icons off to the top left of my screen so that they were barely visible if my screen resolution were to change, it would be reasonable to assume that there is a problem.
> 
> I understand that Trebuchet has to be specifically coded for a specific DPI. But it still has issues with vanishing icons. And then you have issues if you have to change the DPI for some reason (compatibility with some app, or the market, or what have you). So how can you say it is doing what it should, when there are core functionality issues?


I agree with you, the fact that Trebuchet cannot adjust properly to various DPI and screen resolution situations is pathetic...

But nobody on the CM team really cares, as it would only affect about 3 devices in the world that I'm aware of. The Touchpad, LG VU and some Pantech device. And, of those, only the Touchpad has a CM9 version that I'm aware of. Almost nobody else uses 4:3 aspect ratio on Android.

The only/best option is to use a 3rd party launcher.


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. That explains why there has been so little movement on this front, at least since I've been using CM9.


----------



## makatram (Oct 25, 2011)

This does exactly what you want.... I just found it and it works great.... http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30054-Trebuchet-patch-for-changing-grid-size-(up-to-11x11)

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drmarble (Jan 19, 2012)

I know that this is a repost of my development thread but this seems like a good place for this. Some folks don't look at development because they aren't developers. So far, 38 people have downloaded it and no complaints yet.
I created a patch with a modified Trebuchet.apk for cm-9 on tablets. It allows you to set the grid size up to 11 cells across and down from Settings > Launcher > Homescreen > Grid Size. Previously, this setting had no effect on tablets. This patch has been tested on both 160 dpi and 120 dpi. I recommend 7 rows x 8 columns for 160 and 9 x 10 for 120 dpi. If the number or rows or columns are set too high, some of the icons disappear off the edges (the same problem with the default/unpatched Trebuchet). If this happens, just set the grid size smaller. The grid size selection is preserved through flashing and cache clearing but not through factory resets. This patch was written written for and tested on the HP touchpad but should work on other tablets that are running cm-9.

Download the patch from the following link:
https://www.box.com/s/2b4f6e6b12af9e7dd878
(MD5: 0a01cf92e52194fa32e10897fdd5b9fa update-trebuchet-tablet-0.6-signed.zip)
and flash the zip file through recovery (CWM or TWRP).

Enjoy having a custom grid size and reasonably spaced icons in Trebuchet.

This is based on a patch that I submitted for review by the CyanogenMod group:
http://r.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/18132/
This was patch was appropriately ignored because it changed the max grid size to 15x15 for phones too. This gave the user the potential for a horrible screen experience. The best solution would be to rework the logic for tablets with a 4x3 screen dimension as the original author (nebkat) suggests in src/com/cyanogenmod/trebuchet/Workspace.java. I still haven't figured out why the current code doesn't do it right for 4x3 tablets. When I get that figured out, I can fix it and maybe I can have a patch accepted into the code. Until then, here's a patch to make Trebuchet work on our tablets.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm using the patched Trebuchet (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30054-trebuchet-patch-for-changing-grid-size-up-to-11x11/#entry815429) listed above along with the persistent dpi mode (http://rootzwiki.com...op/#entry661125) that doesn't require re-edit of the build.prop file.

Prior to both of these after new nightly updates, I was consiently editing the build.prop. Then at some point, Trebuchet started losing stuff in the margins and was not properly centered.

I've been running 120 dpi with nightlies since 20120707 with grid at 9x10. Each new nightly I simply include the Thebuchet patch. The prop and grid settings are not over-written and works like a charm.

Friends that I've directed to this find some applications are running smoother at 120 dpi (such as live wall papers and such). Thanks goes out to drmarble & eyeballer for providing these work-arounds / test patches as I much prefer the 120 dpi vs 160. Although I have not tested it, 132 DPI should work fine as well (grid at 8x9?).

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## scottward1 (Jul 6, 2012)

I found the 160 dpi setting to have too large of icons and such so I have been just flashing the 120dpi patch along with the nightly updates for cm9. I only need one screen on my touchpad So I like having the icons smaller. I am going to flash the patch that drmarble posted above as I would like to adjust the grid size to wher I would like it. Thanks for posting it on here so I can play with it.


----------

